# SHOWOFF Chinatown Car Show



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

DTM != style, dtm was the german touring championship, so unless you're expecting built race cars to show up, i'd change it to EDM.


----------

